# Im usin gamo tamahawks on squirrels



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

If im usin a pumpmaster them can I hit the squirrel in the torso with tawmahawks or not??? :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

aim for the head or behind the front leg if I was you I would use a penetrating pellet like the daisy points squirrel skin is tougher than leather.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

try these suckers out.










They're a little expensive, but well worth it. (for a real blast, de-tip 'em) Hitting birds with a tipless is like blowing a hole it it! But for squirrels, keep the tip. You need the penetration.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

very true :beer:


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

neeeet-o thanks


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW :lol:


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

*Those things make a squirrel fly like 10 feet no joke. :sniper:  *


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it the 760, ide say it is squirrel worthy within reasonable range, i wouldnt try rabbits though, it just aint quite got enough pop, my 760 shoots pretty dang accurate for freestand and open sights, at ten yards i could put the pointed pellets all the way through a 5 gallon bucket, and the gun costed me 30 $


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

Dudes and dudets i stopped that poll a wile ago, now i have a much better gun and much better ammo


----------

